# Cristiano Ronaldo - Juve: si fa davvero o solo una suggestione?



## admin (3 Luglio 2018)

Ultime news sulle voci che parlano di un Cristiano Ronaldo possibile nuovo colpo della Juventus:

*Di Marzio: idea nata da Mendes, che ha proposto il giocatore alla Juventus durante la trattativa per Cancelo. La Juve sta cercando la formula migliore per fare quest’operazione. Al momento non esistono ancora trattative, ma Ronaldo ha già espresso il suo gradimento alla possibilità Juve. Il problema non è il cartellino (la sensazione è che con 100-120 milioni si possa fare), bensì l’ingaggio: 30 netti l’anno. La Juventus per fare quest’operazione deve prima capire l’effettiva fattibilità di un’operazione che rivoluzionerebbe la gestione del club. Ma la notizia è che la Juve vuole davvero almeno provare a fare quest’operazione.
**
O Jogo: Cristiano Ronaldo ha detto sì alla Juventus. Sarà un nuovo giocatore del club bianconero.**
*
*Marotta in Lega Calcio: "Cristiano alla Juve? Suggestioni" 
Come riportato dal corriere online per la Juventus sarebbe un'operazione economica quasi impossibile ma l'accostamento del portoghese ai bianconeri sarebbe stato molto apprezzato.*

Ancora novità arrivano da *El Chiringuito*: è tutto fatto tra Real E Juventus per il trasferimento di Ronaldo. Il Real ha accettato l'offerta da 100 milioni della Juve, e il giocatore percepirà un ingaggio di 30 milioni all'anno per 4 anni. Il giocatore non avrebbe visto di buon occhio l'imminente arrivo di Neymar a Madrid. Inoltre, il Real Madrid e Ronaldo si sono già detti addio.

*DiarioGol la pensa diversamente*: Nelle ultime ore è stata fatta trapelare un'offerta della Juventus per il giocatore, che Ronaldo ha utilizzato per mettere pressione al Real Madrid. Un'offerta che è una cortina fumogena, cioè è una strategia attuata da Mendes e Ronaldo per far aumentare lo stipendio del giocatore. L'unica vera opzione disponibile al momento è quella del Manchester United, a cui Mendes sta già lavorando. Infatti il Manchester vorrebbe un giocatore di riferimento, che al momento non ha: Lukaku sta brillando al mondiale, ma all'Old Trafford ha sempre lasciato a desiderare mentre Pogba non ha rispettato le aspettative. Il problema è la cifra richiesta da Florentino Perez: 150 milioni. Lo United, invece, ne offre 90 + bonus fino ad un totale di 120 milioni. Il piano B di Ronaldo è il PSG, che è disposto ad offrire massimo 90 milioni.

*Bargiggia* rivela una clamorosa indiscrezione. Sembra che Mendes sia riuscito ad inserire nel contratto di Ronaldo una clausola da 100 milioni valida solo per il campionato italiano.

A *Sky* al momento non risulta che esista ancora una trattativa ne tra la Juve e Ronaldo, ne tra la Juve e il Real. Questo anche perché il Real non rinuncerà tanto facilmente al giocatore, soprattutto senza avere in mano un sostituto (si parla di Neymar o Kane, ma al momento sono solo ipotesi). Quel che è certo è che la Juve ha già sondato la possibilità con Mendes durante la trattativa con Cancelo e se ci saranno i margini (magari con Ronaldo che si espone annunciando di non presentarsi in ritiro) non vuole farsi trovare impreparata e partire subito all’assalto del giocatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Luglio 2018)

Io dico solo che se per caso si fa, Max Allegri con il suo no al real diventa il troll più geniale di sempre


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Luglio 2018)

*Marotta in Lega Calcio: "Cristiano alla Juve? Suggestioni" 
Come riportato dal corriere online per la Juventus sarebbe un'operazione economica quasi impossibile ma l'accostamento del portoghese ai bianconeri sarebbe stato molto apprezzato.*


----------



## Hellscream (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sulle voci che parlano di un Cristiano Ronaldo possibile nuovo colpo della Juventus:
> 
> Ancora novità arrivano da *El Chiringuito*: è tutto fatto tra Real E Juventus per il trasferimento di Ronaldo. Il Real ha accettato l'offerta da 100 milioni della Juve, e il giocatore percepirà un ingaggio di 30 milioni all'anno per 4 anni. Il giocatore non avrebbe visto di buon occhio l'imminente arrivo di Neymar a Madrid. Inoltre, il Real Madrid e Ronaldo si sono già detti addio.
> 
> ...



IN TEORIA, la versione di DiarioGol dovrebbe essere la più realistica... Certo che come dicevo nell'altro thread, è tutto il giorno che mezzo mondo ne parla e l'altro mezzo lo da per fatto e nessuno dice niente. (per quanto possa valere un'eventuale smentita di marmotta che è lo stesso che disse "non pagheremo mai la clausola di Higuain" e due giorni dopo l'argentino era con la maglia dei carcerati)


----------



## zamp2010 (3 Luglio 2018)

e importantissimo per la Juve a prendere un TOP.
Significa una crescita di brand enorme. 

Secondo me e molto possibile.


----------



## alcyppa (3 Luglio 2018)

Secondo me si fa purtroppo.

Avevamo bisogno di spappolarci un altro po' il fegato.


Fortuna che è veramente sul vecchiotto e non potrà fare troppi anni, però una CL gliela porterà...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sulle voci che parlano di un Cristiano Ronaldo possibile nuovo colpo della Juventus:
> 
> *Marotta in Lega Calcio: "Cristiano alla Juve? Suggestioni"
> Come riportato dal corriere online per la Juventus sarebbe un'operazione economica quasi impossibile ma l'accostamento del portoghese ai bianconeri sarebbe stato molto apprezzato.*
> ...



Tutto può essere, ma quella di Bargiggia è la stramba, logicamente parlando...


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Marotta in Lega Calcio: "Cristiano alla Juve? Suggestioni"
> Come riportato dal corriere online per la Juventus sarebbe un'operazione economica quasi impossibile ma l'accostamento del portoghese ai bianconeri sarebbe stato molto apprezzato.*



Marotta è la stessa persona che disse che la Juve non avrebbe mai pagato la clausola di Higuain...


----------



## 7vinte (3 Luglio 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tutto può essere, ma quella di Bargiggia è la stramba, logicamente parlando...



Mentecatti cit.


----------



## Boomer (3 Luglio 2018)

Ma veramente c'è qualcuno che crede a questa frottola?


----------



## Heaven (3 Luglio 2018)

Sarebbe un investimento fantastico ed una crescita indiretta per tutto il calcio italiano.


La Juve con CR7 arriverebbe ad un fatturato simile a Real, Barca. United.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Marotta è la stessa persona che disse che la Juve non avrebbe mai pagato la clausola di Higuain...



certo che vi state facendo prendere per il mulo per bene....vi stanno facendo digerire diverse cose, compreso il poco mercato, prezzi abbonamenti scandalosi.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> certo che vi state facendo prendere per il mulo per bene....vi stanno facendo digerire diverse cose, compreso il poco mercato, prezzi abbonamenti scandalosi.



Poco mercato? Quando abbiamo già fatto 5 acquisti? Maddai.
Sui prezzi degli abbonamenti sono d’accordo, ma finché i tifosi che vanno allo stadio continuano ad ammazzarsi per averli, nonostante i prezzi lievitino da secoli...


----------



## DrHouse (3 Luglio 2018)

Sulla possibilità del trasferimento non pongo veti...

Sulle cifre si.

Sento dire “la spesa si paga da sola”...
È insieme a Messi l’unico calciatore fuori categoria, in un mercato dove Neymar, Mbappè, Coutinho e Dembelè sono costati intorno ai 200 milioni cadauno.

E nelle cifre uscite, ci sarebbe un Real (il club più ricco e forte) che ci va a perdere, CR7 che ci va a perdere d’ingaggio...

Cioè parliamo di una operazione dove tutti ci perdono qualcosa a favore della Juve?
Perché? Non è dato sapere.

Lasciamo perdere l’età di Ronaldo, questo è ancora al top, e se è capace di portarti (tra partnership e risultati sportivi) molti molti soldi, non riesco a capire perché il Real lo cederebbe a prezzo di saldo.

Oh, si parla di Ronaldo pagato dalle cessioni di Rugani, Mandragora e Sturaro.
Non scherziamo


----------



## MGP (3 Luglio 2018)

per me la operazione e ilogica e non credo che marotta lo fara


----------



## DrHouse (3 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Poco mercato? Quando abbiamo già fatto 5 acquisti? Maddai.
> Sui prezzi degli abbonamenti sono d’accordo, ma finché i tifosi che vanno allo stadio continuano ad ammazzarsi per averli, nonostante i prezzi lievitino da secoli...



Infatti ad oggi state facendo un mercato serio.
E non credo sia fattibile una operazione CR7 quando ad oggi avete speso 104 milioni (40 riscatto Costa, 40,4 Cancelo, 12 Perin, 8 prima commissione Emre Can e 4 seconda rata De Sciglio) e incassato al momento solo i 14 della seconda rata Bonucci...

Io, da milanista, temo piuttosto che ste 100 pippe le spendete per Milinkovic-Savic...


----------



## UDG (3 Luglio 2018)

Preparatevi a CR7 alla Juve


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Infatti ad oggi state facendo un mercato serio.
> E non credo sia fattibile una operazione CR7 quando ad oggi avete speso 104 milioni (40 riscatto Costa, 40,4 Cancelo, 12 Perin, 8 prima commissione Emre Can e 4 seconda rata De Sciglio) e incassato al momento solo i 14 della seconda rata Bonucci...
> 
> Io, da milanista, temo piuttosto che ste 100 pippe le spendete per Milinkovic-Savic...



Che qualcosa stia bollendo in pentola è piuttosto palese imho, poi se sarà Ronaldo, Savic o un colpo minore non lo so. Di certo non mi strappo le vesti perché non arriva Cristiano perché il mercato finora è assolutamente soddisfacente.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Poco mercato? Quando abbiamo già fatto 5 acquisti? Maddai.
> Sui prezzi degli abbonamenti sono d’accordo, ma finché i tifosi che vanno allo stadio continuano ad ammazzarsi per averli, nonostante i prezzi lievitino da secoli...



avete preso Cancelo, "giovane" interessante ma non un fenomeno. Avete preso Can, buon colpo ma a mio giudizio non è il top che tutti pensano. Poi? Caldara? quello già era vostro.


----------



## luis4 (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sulle voci che parlano di un Cristiano Ronaldo possibile nuovo colpo della Juventus:
> 
> *Marotta in Lega Calcio: "Cristiano alla Juve? Suggestioni"
> Come riportato dal corriere online per la Juventus sarebbe un'operazione economica quasi impossibile ma l'accostamento del portoghese ai bianconeri sarebbe stato molto apprezzato.*
> ...



ma non scherziamo su torniamo alla nostra realtà


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> avete preso Cancelo, "giovane" interessante ma non un fenomeno. Avete preso Can, buon colpo ma a mio giudizio non è il top che tutti pensano. Poi? Caldara? quello già era vostro.



Prendere dei top non è una passeggiatina, soprattutto quando ci stanno i mondiali. Come primo mese di mercato direi che Can, Perin, Cancelo + il duo Caldara e Spinazzola non sia così male.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Prendere dei top non è una passeggiatina, soprattutto quando ci stanno i mondiali. Come primo mese di mercato direi che Can, Perin, Cancelo + il duo Caldara e Spinazzola non sia così male.



se ti chiami inter, napoli o roma concordo. Se sei una juve che già in italia vince anche passeggiando, non sono molto concorde. Però ognuno la pensa come vuole per carità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> avete preso Cancelo, "giovane" interessante ma non un fenomeno. Avete preso Can, buon colpo ma a mio giudizio non è il top che tutti pensano. Poi? Caldara? quello già era vostro.



Ci accorgeremo sulla nostra pelle di cos’e Can . Se sta bene miglior CC della serie A


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci accorgeremo sulla nostra pelle di cos’e Can . Se sta bene miglior CC della serie A



io l'ho visto tanto...buon giocatore ma non fenomeno. My two cents.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Luglio 2018)

Io ricordo tanti elogi su Biglia 
x poi dopo 1 solo anno.. venir massacrato 

ho letto persino che non è un regista XD 

che non faccia la stessa fine Emre Can ? 
non come scandaloso.. ma come un buon giocatore 
(come i precedenti titolari della Rube)


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Infatti ad oggi state facendo un mercato serio.
> E non credo sia fattibile una operazione CR7 quando ad oggi avete speso 104 milioni (40 riscatto Costa, 40,4 Cancelo, 12 Perin, 8 prima commissione Emre Can e 4 seconda rata De Sciglio) e incassato al momento solo i 14 della seconda rata Bonucci...
> 
> Io, da milanista, temo piuttosto che ste 100 pippe le spendete per Milinkovic-Savic...



Con due cessioni se lo pagano a CR7.... Mi sembra eh...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Luglio 2018)

Ma non si può dire a Mirabelli di inserirsi nella trattativa tra CR7 e Juve? L unico nome che potrebbe far cadere San Siro è proprio lui... Vendiamo 10 giocatori nostri e fiondiamoci su di lui... Anche se 10 nostri non valgono un CR7


----------



## DrHouse (3 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Con due cessioni se lo pagano a CR7.... Mi sembra eh...



Se le cifre sono quelle, e cedono Dybala e Higuain, si...

Ma francamente non credo il Real si accontenti di 100 milioni.
Di solito ci vende le riserve a quelle cifre...


----------



## mabadi (3 Luglio 2018)

se fosse vera la clausola Italia allora era stata messa per noi ......
Ma data la situazione possiamo dire ciaone


----------



## markjordan (3 Luglio 2018)

R sta' a j come M sta' a inda


----------



## Raryof (3 Luglio 2018)

La logica dice Juve per come la vedo io, in Liga ha vinto tutto, allo Utd ha vinto tutto, in Bundes non credo vorrebbe andarci per cui rimane solo la Serie A.


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

*Di Marzio: idea nata da Mendes, che ha proposto il giocatore alla Juventus durante la trattativa per Cancelo. La Juve sta cercando la formula migliore per fare quest’operazione. Al momento non esistono ancora trattative, ma Ronaldo ha già espresso il suo gradimento alla possibilità Juve. Il problema non è il cartellino (la sensazione è che con 100-120 milioni si possa fare), bensì l’ingaggio: 30 netti l’anno. La Juventus per fare quest’operazione deve prima capire l’effettiva fattibilità di un’operazione che rivoluzionerebbe la gestione del club. Ma la notizia è che la Juve vuole davvero almeno provare a fare quest’operazione.*


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2018)

*O Jogo: Cristiano Ronaldo ha detto sì alla Juventus. Sarà un nuovo giocatore del club bianconero. *


----------



## 7vinte (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *O Jogo: Cristiano Ronaldo ha detto sì alla Juventus. Sarà un nuovo giocatore del club bianconero. *



Non va alla Juve


----------



## malos (3 Luglio 2018)

Chissà quanto scucirà di ingaggio a Florentino sto giro.


----------



## tonilovin93 (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *O Jogo: Cristiano Ronaldo ha detto sì alla Juventus. Sarà un nuovo giocatore del club bianconero. *



Mamma che paura


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *O Jogo: Cristiano Ronaldo ha detto sì alla Juventus. Sarà un nuovo giocatore del club bianconero. *



Ormai ne parla tutto il mondo. Se davvero è una bufala di Mendes per mettere pressione su Florentino gli va riconosciuto che ha fatto un capolavoro.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Luglio 2018)

Io sono convinto che l anno scorso ci siamo andati vicino noi..... 


La volpe e l uva... Novella della nonna


----------



## Willy Wonka (3 Luglio 2018)

*Matteo Bonetti (BeiN Sport): fonti italiane molto accreditate ci danno Ronaldo fatto alla Juve. Sembra incredibile per le cifre dell'operazione ma sta accadendo davvero.*


----------



## Kutuzov (3 Luglio 2018)

Mi era simpaticissimo Ronaldo. Di colpo dovrò detestarlo &#55358;&#56621;


----------



## Marilson (3 Luglio 2018)

bisogna arrendersi all'evidenza dei fatti, io neanche ho azzardato sfottere i miei amici juventini sull'argomento. Sono perfettamente in grado di prenderlo, e lo faranno.


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Luglio 2018)

*Secondo Massimo Brambati di 7Gold, è tutto fatto tra Ronaldo e la Juve. Il giocatore, secondo lui, avrebbe già firmato il contratto.*


----------



## Kutuzov (3 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Massimo Brambati di 7Gold, è tutto fatto tra Ronaldo e la Juve. Il giocatore, secondo lui, avrebbe già firmato il contratto.*



Mamma mia. Lo hanno preso veramente. E non si sono svenati neanche per il cartellino.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (3 Luglio 2018)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Mamma mia. Lo hanno preso veramente. E non si sono svenati neanche per il cartellino.



Sono ancora convinto non sia vero nulla. Però, nel caso, 100 milioni per uno di 33 anni equivarrebbe a svenarsi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Luglio 2018)

Vabbo dai.... E la firma è l APACF SHOW di Mirabelli che da una scoppola a hyguain poco prima di firmare quando la danno in diretta tv?


----------



## Kutuzov (3 Luglio 2018)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Sono ancora convinto non sia vero nulla. Però, nel caso, 100 milioni per uno di 33 anni equivarrebbe a svenarsi.



Alle cifre che girano, e considerato il giocatore in oggetto, sono bruscolini.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Luglio 2018)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Sono ancora convinto non sia vero nulla. Però, nel caso, 100 milioni per uno di 33 anni equivarrebbe a svenarsi.



Li recuperate in tempo zero con il merchandising eppoi se mi permetti.... Vuoi mettere la felicità a vedere tutti i fegati rovinati dei tifoserie altrui? Per questo non c'è prezzo che tenga


----------



## Hellscream (4 Luglio 2018)

Boh, resta solo da arrendersi all'evidenza....


----------



## Snake (4 Luglio 2018)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Sono ancora convinto non sia vero nulla. Però, nel caso, 100 milioni per uno di 33 anni equivarrebbe a svenarsi.



100 mil per Ronaldo son pochi, la menate tutti coi 33 anni quando è evidente che biologicamente ne dimostri molti di meno.


----------



## DrHouse (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Massimo Brambati di 7Gold, è tutto fatto tra Ronaldo e la Juve. Il giocatore, secondo lui, avrebbe già firmato il contratto.*



Già firmato, già esordito e già nella hall of fame, sembra


----------



## Kutuzov (4 Luglio 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> 100 mil per Ronaldo son pochi, la menate tutti coi 33 anni quando è evidente che biologicamente ne dimostri molti di meno.



Ok che ha perso qualcosa nel dribbling secco, ma lo hanno visto Ronaldo che fisico che ha? Fa paura pure ai 18 enni per la tonicità. Non ha un filo di grasso. Comunque, mi cade il mito di Ronaldo. Iniziano le macumbe settimanali.


----------



## DrHouse (4 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Li recuperate in tempo zero con il merchandising eppoi se mi permetti.... Vuoi mettere la felicità a vedere tutti i fegati rovinati dei tifoserie altrui? Per questo non c'è prezzo che tenga



Per questo dico, una squadra come il Real, che può vendere le riserve a 100 milioni, perché dovrebbe dare CR7 via per una cifra che in poco tempo si recupera?
Ha ancora 3 anni di contratto, e guadagna poco più di Ozil!

Fossero vere certe cifre, e fossero vere le cessioni che finanzierebbero l’operazione, ci sarebbe da mandare la Finanza


----------



## Snake (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Massimo Brambati di 7Gold, è tutto fatto tra Ronaldo e la Juve. Il giocatore, secondo lui, avrebbe già firmato il contratto.*



dice che l'adidas paga metà dell'ingaggio, ora ditemi perchè mai l'adidas dovrebbe svenarsi per pagare il testimonial principale del marchio concorrente


----------



## DrHouse (4 Luglio 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> dice che l'adidas paga metà dell'ingaggio, ora ditemi perchè mai l'adidas dovrebbe svenarsi per pagare il testimonial principale del marchio concorrente



Per far risparmiare la Juve, ovvio...

As riporta la notizia di jugo, ma dice che dalle loro fonti c’è solo una proposta rifiutata


----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2018)

E noi dovremmo presentarci con Zaza?
Questi nel giro di 8 anni sono passati da amauri e Martinez a ronaldo-dybala, noi sguazziamo tra i vari Borriello Pazzini Matri kalinic bacca e forse Zaza, la speranza è che a febbraio ne fa 34 che ad occhio e croce potrebbero essere i gol che fara'.


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Luglio 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> dice che l'adidas paga metà dell'ingaggio, ora ditemi perchè mai l'adidas dovrebbe svenarsi per pagare il testimonial principale del marchio concorrente



Perchè oggi sono uscite voci che Ronaldo passerà ad Adidas e riceverà tantissimi soldi. Ragazzi, vi consiglio di prenderla seriamente questa notizia, non sono cavolate e lo so che per noi tifosi milanisti sarebbe un'ulteriore mazzata (per me la decisiva), ma la notizia è vera, e sembra che ogni minuto che passi e più questo affare si avvicina alla conclusione. Io azzardo una cosa: si chiude entro la prossima settimana.


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Luglio 2018)

*Ecco la prima pagina di Marca domani in edicola





*


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Luglio 2018)

*Marca in edicola: Ronaldo è ferito. O Florentino Perez si arrende alle sue pretese o va via. Il giocatore avrebbe deciso di andarsene non per una questione di soldi, ma perchè si è sentito trattato male su questioni personali. Il rapporto con Florentino Perez è rotto, la Juve è in agguato.*


----------



## Kutuzov (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Perchè oggi sono uscite voci che Ronaldo passerà ad Adidas e riceverà tantissimi soldi. Ragazzi, vi consiglio di prenderla seriamente questa notizia, non sono cavolate e lo so che per noi tifosi milanisti sarebbe un'ulteriore mazzata (per me la decisiva), ma la notizia è vera, e sembra che ogni minuto che passi e più questo affare si avvicina alla conclusione. Io azzardo una cosa: si chiude entro la prossima settimana.



Ronaldo Dybala è micidiale. Prenderemo scoppole storiche.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Marca in edicola: Ronaldo è ferito. O Florentino Perez si arrende alle sue pretese o va via. Il giocatore avrebbe deciso di andarsene non per una questione di soldi, ma perchè si è sentito trattato male su questioni personali. Il rapporto con Florentino Perez è rotto, la Juve è in agguato.*



Rinnovo a 30/35 l'anno nell'aria.


----------



## Snake (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Perchè oggi sono uscite voci che Ronaldo passerà ad Adidas e riceverà tantissimi soldi. Ragazzi, vi consiglio di prenderla seriamente questa notizia, non sono cavolate e lo so che per noi tifosi milanisti sarebbe un'ulteriore mazzata (per me la decisiva), ma la notizia è vera, e sembra che ogni minuto che passi e più questo affare si avvicina alla conclusione. Io azzardo una cosa: si chiude entro la prossima settimana.



no per me c'è qualcosa di serio ma questa sparata di Brambati fa ridere, in ogni caso Ronaldo come Lebron e Jordan ha il contratto a vita con Nike.


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Rinnovo a 30/35 l'anno nell'aria.



Speriamo.


----------



## DrHouse (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Marca in edicola: Ronaldo è ferito. O Florentino Perez si arrende alle sue pretese o va via. Il giocatore avrebbe deciso di andarsene non per una questione di soldi, ma perchè si è sentito trattato male su questioni personali. Il rapporto con Florentino Perez è rotto, la Juve è in agguato.*



Prima scrivono “si arrende alle pretese” e poi “non è una questione di soldi”.
Che pretese avrebbe allora?


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Marca in edicola: Ronaldo è ferito. O Florentino Perez si arrende alle sue pretese o va via. Il giocatore avrebbe deciso di andarsene non per una questione di soldi, ma perchè si è sentito trattato male su questioni personali. Il rapporto con Florentino Perez è rotto, la Juve è in agguato.*



.


----------



## DrHouse (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Perchè oggi sono uscite voci che Ronaldo passerà ad Adidas e riceverà tantissimi soldi. Ragazzi, vi consiglio di prenderla seriamente questa notizia, non sono cavolate e lo so che per noi tifosi milanisti sarebbe un'ulteriore mazzata (per me la decisiva), ma la notizia è vera, e sembra che ogni minuto che passi e più questo affare si avvicina alla conclusione. Io azzardo una cosa: si chiude entro la prossima settimana.



Se Ronaldo passa ad Adidas (e a 33 anni dopo una vita Nike non credo) credo Adidas pagherebbe di sua tasca per farlo restare a Madrid...
Sai, il Real è il club di punta dell’Adidas


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ecco la prima pagina di Marca domani in edicola
> 
> 
> 
> ...



carta sprecata x queste notizie irreali
e mi riferisco con Ronaldo = serie A


----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2018)

Piuttosto che vederlo da quelli, altre 5 Champions al real


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Luglio 2018)

Aumento ingaggio di Florentino finisce metà a CR7 e l altra metà alla juve per l offerta ufficiale. Fine dei giochi


----------



## Snake (4 Luglio 2018)




----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

[MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] secondo te questa storia della clausola è vera? Oggi ne ha parlato soltanto Bargiggia in Italia


----------



## Roccoro (4 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Prima scrivono “si arrende alle pretese” e poi “non è una questione di soldi”.
> Che pretese avrebbe allora?



Si è sentito offeso perché Perez gli ha offerto un contratto con i bonus, mentre lui pensa, che per ciò ha fatto nel club, meriterebbe un contratto da 30-35 milioni senza bonus. In parole povere: è una questione di soldi


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ecco la prima pagina di Marca domani in edicola
> 
> 
> 
> ...



già cambiano marcia  Mendes vecchio volpone.


----------



## Boomer (4 Luglio 2018)

Quindi ricapitoliamo c'è una clausola praticamente solo per la Juventus ( da notare come ogni testata dia una cifra diversa) e l'ingaggio verrebbe pagato per metà da Adidas?

Vedo tutti gli ingredienti per una bella bufala.


----------



## Snake (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] secondo te questa storia della clausola è vera? Oggi ne ha parlato soltanto Bargiggia in Italia



è un pò curioso che sia saltata fuori solo adesso, mi pare strano, se esiste davvero allora si spiegherebbe tutto.


----------



## DrHouse (4 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitoliamo c'è una clausola praticamente solo per la Juventus ( da notare come ogni testata dia una cifra diversa) e l'ingaggio verrebbe pagato per metà da Adidas?
> 
> Vedo tutti gli ingredienti per una bella bufala.



Pare che ci siano allucinazioni collettive, vedono Mendes a Torino da qualche ora, e CR7 che ha già firmato, forse nello spogliatoio dopo l’Uruguay.


Ripeto: può anche essere che la Juve tenti il colpo, ma non a certe cifre.
100 milioni il Real li fattura in 3 giorni grazie a CR7


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Marca in edicola: Ronaldo è ferito. O Florentino Perez si arrende alle sue pretese o va via. Il giocatore avrebbe deciso di andarsene non per una questione di soldi, ma perchè si è sentito trattato male su questioni personali. Il rapporto con Florentino Perez è rotto, la Juve è in agguato.*



Quotate le news


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> è un pò curioso che sia saltata fuori solo adesso, mi pare strano, se esiste davvero allora si spiegherebbe tutto.



Io non so se sia una clausola, ma secondo me qualcosa a gennaio, riguardo la possibilità di liberarsi, se lo sono detto sul serio. Ne stanno parlando troppo.
Poi per carità, può essere pure che sia davvero tutta una tattica di Mendes per avere il rinnovo che vuole da Florentino.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Luglio 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Mi fa ridere chi pensa che sia una cosa che imbastisci in qualche giorno. Di mezzo c'è mezzo miliardo di euro in totale, quindi le cose sono due: o è tutto già fatto e lo annunciano a breve o è un bufala. Il resto sono riempitivi.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Marca in edicola: Ronaldo è ferito. O Florentino Perez si arrende alle sue pretese o va via. Il giocatore avrebbe deciso di andarsene non per una questione di soldi, ma perchè si è sentito trattato male su questioni personali. Il rapporto con Florentino Perez è rotto, la Juve è in agguato.*



giusto per capirci:
Costo cartellino, minimo 100 mln, anche se c'è chi parla di 120.
Costo ingaggio netto, minimo 30 mln, anche qualcuno parla anche di 40.
Si parla di contratto di circa 3/4 anni, ovvero 120/160 mln al netto, che sono 240/320 al Lordo.

Operazione dal costo totale di MINIMO 340 MLN, che può arrivare tranquillamente a 420 mln. 
E stiamo parlando di cifre MINIME. 
La Juve ha un fatturato di 500 mln comprese le plusvalenze. Significa che con solo questa operazione la juve avrebbe costi per almeno 120 mln l'anno per 3/4 anni. 

La juve ogni anno necessita di fare plusvalenze per almeno 100 mln per poter mantenere la rosa attuale senza far fronte a circa 80 mln di attivo dei 3 anni di bilanci per il FPF. 
Quindi per me, i costi sono impossibili per la juve, così come per altra squadra italiana. 
Nonostante questo, se cedessero però Dybala e Pjanic, facendo importanti plusvalenze, avrebbero una potenza di fuoco che forse potrebbe permettere l'investimento. Ma lo farebbero mai?


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

*Carlo Laudisa (responsabile di mercato della Gazzetta dello Sport) twitta: La Juve, la promessa Real di un via libera a 100 milioni e quel pensiero stupendo di CR7 in bianconero con 30 milioni annui sino al 2022. *


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Luglio 2018)

Io sarei molto sorpreso di vedere Cristiano alla Juventus.


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> giusto per capirci:
> Costo cartellino, minimo 100 mln, anche se c'è chi parla di 120.
> Costo ingaggio netto, minimo 30 mln, anche qualcuno parla anche di 40.
> Si parla di contratto di circa 3/4 anni, ovvero 120/160 mln al netto, che sono 240/320 al Lordo.
> ...



O ci da una mano la Exor o un’operazione del genere è assolutamente impossibile. Vendere Pjanic o Dybala assieme ad Higuain non basterebbe.


----------



## DrHouse (4 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> giusto per capirci:
> Costo cartellino, minimo 100 mln, anche se c'è chi parla di 120.
> Costo ingaggio netto, minimo 30 mln, anche qualcuno parla anche di 40.
> Si parla di contratto di circa 3/4 anni, ovvero 120/160 mln al netto, che sono 240/320 al Lordo.
> ...



Calcio e Finanza ha pubblicato qualche conteggio:

- la Juve con gli acquisti (e i riscatti) attuali, al netto delle cessioni (e svincoli), ha un saldo di -32 milioni di ammortamenti a bilancio già da coprire 
- ipotizzando il cartellino a 105 milioni (che per me sono pochissimi), senza commissioni (credici) e con un ingaggio netto di 30 milioni, quindi ai loro calcoli 68 lordi, arriverebbero a un disavanzo di quasi -130 milioni di ammortamenti annui.

Per rendere sostenibile l’operazione devono:
- fare cessioni (possibilissimo)
- sold out abbonamenti e ticket rincarato (possibilissimo)
- aumentare i ricavi del 30% (arduo)
- rinegoziare le partnership che dovrebbero rinunciare a contratti già in essere per firmarli a cifre più alte (arduo)
- aumentare di 30 milioni gli introiti UEFA (qui parla il campo) 

Tutto insieme.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Luglio 2018)

La roba che ha detto Bargiggia è oscena, un vero stupro al giornalismo sportivo.
La clausola da 2 spicci solo per il campionato italiano


----------



## DrHouse (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> O ci da una mano la Exor o un’operazione del genere è assolutamente impossibile. Vendere Pjanic o Dybala assieme ad Higuain non basterebbe.



La Exor già “aiuta” la Juve con i main sponsor...
Per il FPF le partnership collegate tramite relazioni societarie con il club sono monitorate e devono rispettare i valori di mercato, quindi credo che la Exor non possa aumentare più di tanto le sponsorizzazioni che già sono in essere.
Il PSG sta rischiando gia


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> O ci da una mano la Exor o un’operazione del genere è assolutamente impossibile. Vendere Pjanic o Dybala assieme ad Higuain non basterebbe.



L'exor non può fare nulla. La storia di Neymar ha fatto più danni della peste. 
Il PSG aveva una potenza di fuoco pazzesca, perché negli ultimi 3 bilanci era in costante attivo, e soprattutto aveva ancora margini di manovra importanti per i costi di gestione e gli ingaggi. Ricordo infatti che secondo il FPF, il valore soglia se non erro è il 70%, rispetto al fatturato e loro erano circa al 50%. Rendiamoci conto quindi. 
La juve invece è quasi al limite tra costi di gestione e ingaggi. Si salva sempre grazie alle immense plusvalenze che fanno ogni anno. 
L'unico modo per fare l'operazione (anche se ritengo davvero difficile) è vendere due giocatori che permettano una plusvalenza notevole, e allo stesso tempo liberarsi di ingaggi pesanti, per questo dico Dybala,(7,5) e Pjanic. Vendendo Higuain invece la juve difficilmente farebbe plusvalenza. Quindi nada. Con Buffon liberato, hanno maggior margine per gli ingaggi, ma è arrivato Can che ne prende 4,5 più bonus, quindi non è cambiato nulla, anzi.


----------



## DrHouse (4 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'exor non può fare nulla. La storia di Neymar ha fatto più danni della peste.
> Il PSG aveva una potenza di fuoco pazzesca, perché negli ultimi 3 bilanci era in costante attivo, e soprattutto aveva ancora margini di manovra importanti per i costi di gestione e gli ingaggi. Ricordo infatti che secondo il FPF, il valore soglia se non erro è il 70%, rispetto al fatturato e loro erano circa al 50%. Rendiamoci conto quindi.
> La juve invece è quasi al limite tra costi di gestione e ingaggi. Si salva sempre grazie alle immense plusvalenze che fanno ogni anno.
> L'unico modo per fare l'operazione (anche se ritengo davvero difficile) è vendere due giocatori che permettano una plusvalenza notevole, e allo stesso tempo liberarsi di ingaggi pesanti, per questo dico Dybala,(7,5) e Pjanic. Vendendo Higuain invece la juve difficilmente farebbe plusvalenza. Quindi nada. Con Buffon liberato, hanno maggior margine per gli ingaggi, ma è arrivato Can che ne prende 4,5 più bonus, quindi non è cambiato nulla, anzi.



Sarebbero comunque “schiavi” delle cifre di CR7: se con 100 milioni posso prendere Ronaldo, perché devo spendere cifre assurde per le due riserve dell’Argentina?


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza ha pubblicato qualche conteggio:
> 
> - la Juve con gli acquisti (e i riscatti) attuali, al netto delle cessioni (e svincoli), ha un saldo di -32 milioni di ammortamenti a bilancio già da coprire
> - ipotizzando il cartellino a 105 milioni (che per me sono pochissimi), senza commissioni (credici) e con un ingaggio netto di 30 milioni, quindi ai loro calcoli 68 lordi, arriverebbero a un disavanzo di quasi -130 milioni di ammortamenti annui.
> ...



si ma bisogna considerare l'ammortamento, che facendo due calcoli così a spanne, non sarà meno di 120 mln l'anno. Impossibile quindi a mio avviso, che possano fare questa operazione, tranne se vendono Dybala e un altro giocatore che può fare plusvalenza importante (Sandro, Pjanic) 
Aggiungiamo che già la juve ha speso 40 mln per Costa, poi ci sta il riscatto di Benatia che continua ancora a pagare, Caldara, che se non sbaglio lo pagano da quest'anno. Certo se poi riescono a vendere Mandragora a 20 e qualche altro cesso a certe cifre folli, allora tutto può essere.


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> La Exor già “aiuta” la Juve con i main sponsor...
> Per il FPF le partnership collegate tramite relazioni societarie con il club sono monitorate e devono rispettare i valori di mercato, quindi credo che la Exor non possa aumentare più di tanto le sponsorizzazioni che già sono in essere.
> Il PSG sta rischiando gia



Attualmente la Exor con Jeep ci da meno di quanto Squinzi versa al Sassuolo con Mapei. Direi che siamo parecchio sotto il valore di mercato. Siamo comunque uno dei primi cinque club d’Europa, ci potrebbe stare che portino il contratto dalla miseria dei 17 attuali ad una quarantina (e ci sarebbero comunque almeno altre 10 squadre che prendono di più).


----------



## Boomer (4 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza ha pubblicato qualche conteggio:
> 
> - la Juve con gli acquisti (e i riscatti) attuali, al netto delle cessioni (e svincoli), ha un saldo di -32 milioni di ammortamenti a bilancio già da coprire
> - ipotizzando il cartellino a 105 milioni (che per me sono pochissimi), senza commissioni (credici) e con un ingaggio netto di 30 milioni, quindi ai loro calcoli 68 lordi, arriverebbero a un disavanzo di quasi -130 milioni di ammortamenti annui.
> ...



Gli abbonamenti fanno comunque sold out pure senza Pippano. Aumentare i ricavi del 30% in un anno è follia. Le cessioni dovrebbero essere molto importanti quindi oltre a Rugani pure Dybala o Pjanic. Non mi sembra un'operazione sensata.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Sarebbero comunque “schiavi” delle cifre di CR7: se con 100 milioni posso prendere Ronaldo, perché devo spendere cifre assurde per le due riserve dell’Argentina?



Si il ragionamento ci sta, però va poi considerato l'ammortamento attuale di Higuain, che se non sbaglio ancora è a bilancio per 54 mln (ammazza!) mentre Dybala circa 20, Sandro non so, Pjanic idem, ma poco credo, circa 22.

Quindi vendi Higuain(non meno di 55 mln per non fare minusvalenza), ma non hai comunque generato plusvalenza necessaria per il FPF, ti liberi dell'ingaggio, vero ma non hai comunque una potenza di fuoco tale da permetterti 30 mln netti che sono 60 lordi, lol.

Se invece vendessero Dybala a 120, e Sandro che so a 80, cambierebbe tutto. 
Ma lo farebbero? cioè per prendere CR7, perdi 3 pedine? Non so, non mi sembra ragionamento da juve.
Sarebbe invece logico, prendere Savic per loro, o uno simile, con costo 100 mln di cartellino ma ingaggio che rientra nel range fisiologico delle casse bianconere (5/7 mln).


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Luglio 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Gli abbonamenti fanno comunque sold out pure senza Pippano. Aumentare i ricavi del 30% in un anno è follia. Le cessioni dovrebbero essere molto importanti quindi oltre a Rugani pure Dybala o Pjanic. Non mi sembra un'operazione sensata.



noi riteniamo follia aumentare i ricavi del 30% e sono la juve. 
Cosa dovremmo dire del genio fassone che pensava di raddoppiare il nostro in 3 anni? Lol...purtroppo questo ci fa capire come siamo lontani anni luce da questi, maledetti berlusconi e co.


----------



## DrHouse (4 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> noi riteniamo follia aumentare i ricavi del 30% e sono la juve.
> Cosa dovremmo dire del genio fassone che pensava di raddoppiare il nostro in 3 anni? Lol...purtroppo questo ci fa capire come siamo lontani anni luce da questi, maledetti berlusconi e co.



Al di là dei discorsi sulla dirigenza, è più semplice aumentare i ricavi del 20/30% di un club in disgrazia che di un club al top...
Come è più facile raddoppiare l’ingaggio per Cutrone e non per CR7...


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Al di là dei discorsi sulla dirigenza, è più semplice aumentare i ricavi del 20/30% di un club in disgrazia che di un club al top...
> Come è più facile raddoppiare l’ingaggio per Cutrone e non per CR7...



si ok, ma il doppio, è pur sempre il doppio. Passare da 220 mln a 440, anzi in realtà se non sbaglio si prevedeva di arrivare a quello della juve, quindi circa 500 mln, più del doppio. In pochi anni, circa 3/4, mi sembra difficile. Però se ci riuscissero chapeau senza ombra di dubbio. il problema è che già quest'anno dovevamo arrivare a 273 secondo le stime, invece siamo sui 215/220. 
Il mio discorso comunque non è tanto per fassone e co, ma è per far capire, che anche se ci fosse il mago merlino, sono numeri pazzeschi e quasi utopistici. Purtroppo per come è strutturato il calcio adesso, aumentare il fatturato si può ma ci vuole una proprietà che ti foraggi tramite sponsor amici o farlocchi, per gonfiare i ricavi in poco tempo. Poi cresci se vinci, se partecipi alla champions, se porti campioni, quello si, ma ci vogliono anni...tanti anni.


----------



## DrHouse (4 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ok, ma il doppio, è pur sempre il doppio. Passare da 220 mln a 440, anzi in realtà se non sbaglio si prevedeva di arrivare a quello della juve, quindi circa 500 mln, più del doppio. In pochi anni, circa 3/4, mi sembra difficile. Però se ci riuscissero chapeau senza ombra di dubbio. il problema è che già quest'anno dovevamo arrivare a 273 secondo le stime, invece siamo sui 215/220.
> Il mio discorso comunque non è tanto per fassone e co, ma è per far capire, che anche se ci fosse il mago merlino, sono numeri pazzeschi e quasi utopistici. Purtroppo per come è strutturato il calcio adesso, aumentare il fatturato si può ma ci vuole una proprietà che ti foraggi tramite sponsor amici o farlocchi, per gonfiare i ricavi in poco tempo. Poi cresci se vinci, se partecipi alla champions, se porti campioni, quello si, ma ci vogliono anni...tanti anni.



Si, anche il mio esulava dal Milan...
La Juve ha già ricavi massimizzati, e questo 30% dovrebbe essere raggiunto subito, non in 3 anni, per coprire i costi attuali.
Come dicevo pagine fa, ad oggi la Juve per la campagna acquisti attuale ha già speso quasi 100 milioni (40 Costa, 12 Perin più le rate di Cancelo, Can e De Sciglio)...
Aggiungere ancora i soldi per CR7 (dicono lo paghino a saldo, pure rateizzato?) è utopia


----------



## Asso_86 (4 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Si, anche il mio esulava dal Milan...
> La Juve ha già ricavi massimizzati, e questo 30% dovrebbe essere raggiunto subito, non in 3 anni, per coprire i costi attuali.
> Come dicevo pagine fa, ad oggi la Juve per la campagna acquisti attuale ha già speso quasi 100 milioni (40 Costa, 12 Perin più le rate di Cancelo, Can e De Sciglio)...
> Aggiungere ancora i soldi per CR7 (dicono lo paghino a saldo, pure rateizzato?) è utopia



I ricavi Juve sono in espansione, l’anno prossimo si preventivava un +50 senza plusvalenze, e senza l’acquisto di CR7


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

*Tuttosport (che è stata la prima testata a parlarne) da l’affare ad un passo dalla conclusione. La Juventus eserciterà la clausola di 100 milioni, non utilizzabile dal PSG o da club inglesi, e che a questo punto esisterebbe sul serio, e lo ha già comunicato al Real. I madrileni prima di ufficializzare tutto vorrebbero trovare il sostituto (Mbappé, Neymar e Kane sono i nomi caldi). L’ingaggio sarà di 30 milioni l’anno e vedrà coinvolta direttamente FCA, che se ne accollerà gran parte (20 su 30), diventando così lo sponsor automobilistico che Ronaldo ancora non ha. *


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport (che è stata la prima testata a parlarne) da l’affare ad un passo dalla conclusione. La Juventus eserciterà la clausola di 100 milioni, non utilizzabile dal PSG o da club inglesi, e che a questo punto esisterebbe sul serio, e lo ha già comunicato al Real. I madrileni prima di ufficializzare tutto vorrebbero trovare il sostituto (Mbappé, Neymar e Kane sono i nomi caldi). L’ingaggio sarà di 30 milioni l’anno e vedrà coinvolta direttamente FCA, che se ne accollerà gran parte (20 su 30), diventando così lo sponsor automobilistico che Ronaldo ancora non ha. *



Sinceramente spero si faccia. Ne gioverebbe l’immagine di tutto il calcio italiano e quindi anche il Milan, per lo scudetto in Italia tanto non cambierebbe molto, se senza Ronaldo la Juve fa 98 punti non é che con Ronaldo ne fa 120... sempre sui 100 farebbe e per batterla bisogna comunque andare sulla luna. Tra un Milinkovic che gli garantisce una dinastia decennale ed un Ronaldo che han3, massimo 4 anni di carriera, meglio il secondo. Per la champions...... non soo uno di quelli felice quando perdono le italiane, se la vincesse la Juve invece di Real o PSG o Liverpool per me va anche meglio.

Inoltre cosí magari la Juve ci da Higuain..l


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Si, anche il mio esulava dal Milan...
> La Juve ha già ricavi massimizzati, e questo 30% dovrebbe essere raggiunto subito, non in 3 anni, per coprire i costi attuali.
> Come dicevo pagine fa, ad oggi la Juve per la campagna acquisti attuale ha già speso quasi 100 milioni (40 Costa, 12 Perin più le rate di Cancelo, Can e De Sciglio)...
> Aggiungere ancora i soldi per CR7 (dicono lo paghino a saldo, pure rateizzato?) è utopia



La juve l’anno scorso ha incassato 55 milioni dalla vendita dei biglietti. Quest anno ha raddoppiato i prezzi (almeno di alcuni abbonamenti). Con Ronaldo esaurirebbe sempre anche con prezzi mediamente aumentati del 50%. Sono 30 milioni in piú all’anno per 4 anni..... 120 milioni.


----------



## tonilovin93 (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport (che è stata la prima testata a parlarne) da l’affare ad un passo dalla conclusione. La Juventus eserciterà la clausola di 100 milioni, non utilizzabile dal PSG o da club inglesi, e che a questo punto esisterebbe sul serio, e lo ha già comunicato al Real. I madrileni prima di ufficializzare tutto vorrebbero trovare il sostituto (Mbappé, Neymar e Kane sono i nomi caldi). L’ingaggio sarà di 30 milioni l’anno e vedrà coinvolta direttamente FCA, che se ne accollerà gran parte (20 su 30), diventando così lo sponsor automobilistico che Ronaldo ancora non ha. *



Sarebbe pazzesco.


----------



## mil77 (4 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La juve l’anno scorso ha incassato 55 milioni dalla vendita dei biglietti. Quest anno ha raddoppiato i prezzi (almeno di alcuni abbonamenti). Con Ronaldo esaurirebbe sempre anche con prezzi mediamente aumentati del 50%. Sono 30 milioni in piú all’anno per 4 anni..... 120 milioni.



i prezzi sono stati aumentati del 30% e la Juve prevede di incassare 5 milioni in più all'anno


----------



## vota DC (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport (che è stata la prima testata a parlarne) da l’affare ad un passo dalla conclusione. La Juventus eserciterà la clausola di 100 milioni, non utilizzabile dal PSG o da club inglesi, e che a questo punto esisterebbe sul serio, e lo ha già comunicato al Real. I madrileni prima di ufficializzare tutto vorrebbero trovare il sostituto (Mbappé, Neymar e Kane sono i nomi caldi). L’ingaggio sarà di 30 milioni l’anno e vedrà coinvolta direttamente FCA, che se ne accollerà gran parte (20 su 30), diventando così lo sponsor automobilistico che Ronaldo ancora non ha. *


La fca sarebbe capace di chiedere finanziamenti pubblici, questo è un progetto iniziato ancora prima che si fosse insidiato il vicepremier milanista che punisce chi delocalizza.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport (che è stata la prima testata a parlarne) da l’affare ad un passo dalla conclusione. La Juventus eserciterà la clausola di 100 milioni, non utilizzabile dal PSG o da club inglesi, e che a questo punto esisterebbe sul serio, e lo ha già comunicato al Real. I madrileni prima di ufficializzare tutto vorrebbero trovare il sostituto (Mbappé, Neymar e Kane sono i nomi caldi). L’ingaggio sarà di 30 milioni l’anno e vedrà coinvolta direttamente FCA, che se ne accollerà gran parte (20 su 30), diventando così lo sponsor automobilistico che Ronaldo ancora non ha. *



Continuo a vederla come un’operazione impossibile. Molti personaggi ci stanno marciando sopra peraltro...


----------



## Wildbone (4 Luglio 2018)

Per me, è già fatta da tempo. Il fatto che siano stati aumentati così tanto gli abbonamenti è un segnale, piccolo, ma sempre un segnale. 

Comunque, fosse vero, sarebbe un colpo sensazionale per la Juve a livello di immagine e marketing. Mentre non vedrei così tanto aumento di visibilità per l'Italia intera, se non appunto quando la singola squadra di turno affronterà la Juve. Da questa operazione ci guadagnerebbe praticamente soltanto la Juventus e Torino. Comunque, l'avessero preso 2 anni fa, si portavano a casa una o due CL. Oggi non saprei. Ma di certo se non la vincono ora, nel caso in cui Cristiano arrivi effettivamente, non la vincono più.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Luglio 2018)

Sta solo usando la juve.
E alla juve tutto sommato fa piacere che si dica che l'operazione è fattibile quando invece le cose non stanno cosi.
30 mln di euro all'anno non può essere fattibile.


----------



## sballotello (4 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sta solo usando la juve.
> E alla juve tutto sommato fa piacere che si dica che l'operazione è fattibile quando invece le cose non stanno cosi.
> 30 mln di euro all'anno non può essere fattibile.


Sono d'accordo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2018)

Il problema, piuttosto, è un altro: con Cristiano Ronaldo sul mercato, soltanto la Juventus è interessata a lui?


----------



## Tell93 (4 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sta solo usando la juve.
> E alla juve tutto sommato fa piacere che si dica che l'operazione è fattibile quando invece le cose non stanno cosi.
> 30 mln di euro all'anno non può essere fattibile.



Appunto. Ieri sera ho sentito Di Marzio che ne parlava in diretta, sembrava quasi imbarazzato a parlarne accontentando i suoi colleghi che lo incitavano a dire come la pensava


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Luglio 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Ieri sera ho sentito Di Marzio che ne parlava in diretta, sembrava quasi imbarazzato a parlarne accontentando i suoi colleghi che lo incitavano a dire come la pensava



E beh ci credo, per la juve è un autentico doping a livello di immagine.
Peccato che si sveglieranno sudati e constateranno che era solo un sogno.
Operazione perfetta in stile juve per vendere fumo e creare una grandezza ideale che non appartiene loro.
Mi dite l'ultimo fenomeno che è venuto in italia??? Di quanti secoli fa parliamo?
Se CR7 dovesse lasciare il real andrebbe o allo utd perchè è il club che più ama oppure a farsi strapagare da qualche emiro.
Sono le classiche voci che escono e fanno comodo a tutte le parti in causa, noi del milan ne sappiamo qualcosa.


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2018)

*Moggi su Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juve:"Io lo presi, poi Salas, che voleva andare solo al River e non rientrare nell'affare, fece saltare tutto. Prenderei Ronaldo oggi? Penso proprio di no, va per i 34 anni, è un grande, ma a questo punto tanto valeva tenere anche Buffon... Secondo me, il suo agente Jorge Mendes sta lavorando per fargli aumentare lo stipendio da Florentino Perez. Forse Mendes non sa che fra Real e Juve c’è un accordo di non belligeranza. Chi lo ha stabilito? Cose che non vi riguardano".*


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Moggi su Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juve:"Io lo presi, poi Salas, che voleva andare solo al River e non rientrare nell'affare, fece saltare tutto. Prenderei Ronaldo oggi? Penso proprio di no, va per i 34 anni, è un grande, ma a questo punto tanto valeva tenere anche Buffon... Secondo me, il suo agente Jorge Mendes sta lavorando per fargli aumentare lo stipendio da Florentino Perez. Forse Mendes non sa che fra Real e Juve c’è un accordo di non belligeranza. Chi lo ha stabilito? Cose che non vi riguardano".*



Speriamo sia cosi.


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Moggi su Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juve:"Io lo presi, poi Salas, che voleva andare solo al River e non rientrare nell'affare, fece saltare tutto. Prenderei Ronaldo oggi? Penso proprio di no, va per i 34 anni, è un grande, ma a questo punto tanto valeva tenere anche Buffon... Secondo me, il suo agente Jorge Mendes sta lavorando per fargli aumentare lo stipendio da Florentino Perez. Forse Mendes non sa che fra Real e Juve c’è un accordo di non belligeranza. Chi lo ha stabilito? Cose che non vi riguardano".*



Però se davvero Mendes ci sta usando c’e una cosa che non capisco: perché proprio noi? Cioè fatemi capire, la razionalità dice che è impossibile che gli garantiamo 30 netti l’anno, ok. E allora, partendo da questo presupposto, è razionale sostenere che Mendes utilizzi la Juve per mettere pressione sul Real quando ci sono squadre molto più ricche come Manchester United o PSG?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Moggi su Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juve:"Io lo presi, poi Salas, che voleva andare solo al River e non rientrare nell'affare, fece saltare tutto. Prenderei Ronaldo oggi? Penso proprio di no, va per i 34 anni, è un grande, ma a questo punto tanto valeva tenere anche Buffon... Secondo me, il suo agente Jorge Mendes sta lavorando per fargli aumentare lo stipendio da Florentino Perez. Forse Mendes non sa che fra Real e Juve c’è un accordo di non belligeranza. Chi lo ha stabilito? Cose che non vi riguardano".*



Il patto di non belligeranza lo si fa tra due potenze dello stesso livello, la juve al real può solo fare il solletico sotto ogni punto di vista.
Sarà un patto che risale agli anni in cui il real era in un periodo di mediocrità.


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Luglio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il problema, piuttosto, è un altro: con Cristiano Ronaldo sul mercato, soltanto la Juventus è interessata a lui?



Sicuramente stanno cercando di stanare psg e united
Sebbene la juve sia evidentemente su cristiano


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Però se davvero Mendes ci sta usando c’e una cosa che non capisco: perché proprio noi? Cioè fatemi capire, la razionalità dice che è impossibile che gli garantiamo 30 netti l’anno, ok. E allora, partendo da questo presupposto, è razionale sostenere che Mendes utilizzi la Juve per mettere pressione sul Real quando ci sono squadre molto più ricche come Manchester United o PSG?



E' un modo un pò vile per superare il trauma della rovesciata e dell'ennesima sconfitta in europa.
Alla juve come immagine può anche far comodo però i tifosi non si illudono.
La juve può prendere cr7. Come suona bene. Quel verbo (potere) vi mette per un attimo al livello delle grandissime.
Poi però sappiamo tutti che non è possibile.


----------



## Djerry (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Però se davvero Mendes ci sta usando c’e una cosa che non capisco: perché proprio noi? Cioè fatemi capire, la razionalità dice che è impossibile che gli garantiamo 30 netti l’anno, ok. E allora, partendo da questo presupposto, è razionale sostenere che Mendes utilizzi la Juve per mettere pressione sul Real quando ci sono squadre molto più ricche come Manchester United o PSG?



Se è vero il discorso per cui la clausola da 100 milioni non è utilizzabile da inglesi e PSG, il cerchio quadrerebbe.

Sempre restando a quella versione, se Mendes vuole quell'obiettivo allora ha proprio bisogno di far scattare una clausola che tolga da ogni gioco il Real nella trattativa sul prezzo. E la Juve è perfetta.


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se è vero il discorso per cui la clausola da 100 milioni non è utilizzabile da inglesi e PSG, il cerchio quadrerebbe.
> 
> Sempre restando a quella versione, se Mendes vuole quell'obiettivo allora ha proprio bisogno di una clausola che tolga da ogni gioco il Real nella trattativa sul prezzo. E la Juve è perfetta.



Non so, questa storia della clausola mi sembra troppo assurda. Cioè Florentino sarebbe stato davvero uno sprovveduto.


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' un modo un pò vile per superare il trauma della rovesciata e dell'ennesima sconfitta in europa.
> Alla juve come immagine può anche far comodo però i tifosi non si illudono.
> La juve può prendere cr7. Come suona bene. Quel verbo (potere) vi mette per un attimo al livello delle grandissime.
> Poi però sappiamo tutti che non è possibile.



Sì certo, Mendes adesso si mette a soddisfare le frustrazioni narcisistiche della Juventus. Per cortesia.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sì certo, Mendes adesso si mette a soddisfare le frustrazioni narcisistiche della Juventus. Per cortesia.



Magari ora la juve oggi aiuta mendes nel suo scopo (ricatto a perez) e in un futuro prossimo mendes ricambia con un suo assistito.
Ti pare cosi inverosimile?
Dai, non che la juve non possa essere gradita a cr7 , non dico questo, ma come si fa solo a pensare di poter dare 30 mln di euro NETTI all'anno????????
Quanto sono al lordo, il doppio!!!!
Follia pura.


----------



## Asso_86 (4 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> i prezzi sono stati aumentati del 30% e la Juve prevede di incassare 5 milioni in più all'anno



7,1 (senza contare la vendita libera).


----------



## Djerry (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non so, questa storia della clausola mi sembra troppo assurda. Cioè Florentino sarebbe stato davvero uno sprovveduto.



O non avrebbe semplicemente mai pensato che la serie A derelitta potesse, specie per come si è sempre mossa l'unica credibile pretendente, provare la scalata per Cristiano.

E stesso discorso credo abbia fatto, sempre se è vero il discorso clausola, per il Bayern non ritenuto credibile.

Tolte quelle due e tolte inglesi e PSG, finiscono le possibilità.


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Magari ora la juve oggi aiuta mendes nel suo scopo (ricatto a perez) e in un futuro prossimo mendes ricambia con un suo assistito.
> Ti pare cosi inverosimile?
> Dai, non che la juve non possa essere gradita a cr7 , non dico questo, ma come si fa solo a pensare di poter dare 30 mln di euro NETTI all'anno????????
> Quanto sono al lordo, il doppio!!!!
> Follia pura.



Ma infatti è proprio questo che molti ancora non hanno compreso: l'ingaggio lo pagherà metà la Juve, metà la Exor direttamente. Altrimenti è infattibile come operazione.


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' un modo un pò vile per superare il trauma della rovesciata e dell'ennesima sconfitta in europa.
> Alla juve come immagine può anche far comodo però i tifosi non si illudono.
> La juve può prendere cr7. Come suona bene. Quel verbo (potere) vi mette per un attimo al livello delle grandissime.
> Poi però sappiamo tutti che non è possibile.



Guarda che io sono il primo a dire che o ci si mette in mezzo la Exor in qualche modo o è impossibile. 30 netti l’anno la Juve da sola non li da manco in una dimensione parallela, questo per me è pacifico.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è proprio questo che molti ancora non hanno compreso: l'ingaggio lo pagherà metà la Juve, metà la Exor direttamente. Altrimenti è infattibile come operazione.



La metà sarebbe una cifra assurda.
Già immagino la fila poi per andare a chiedere gli aumenti da parte dei bin bianconeri.
Riconoscere 15 mln annui a cr7 vorrebbe rinegoziare i contratti con tutti anche perchè questo cr7 non è messi, ha bisogno della squadra per vincere.
Oggi è un meraviglioso centravanti. 
Il migliore in circolazione tra i centravanti ma che va comunque servito e assecondato, rientra in un discorso di squadra e di gioco.


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La metà sarebbe una cifra assurda.
> Già immagino la fila poi per andare a chiedere gli aumenti da parte dei bin bianconeri.
> Riconoscere 15 mln annui a cr7 vorrebbe rinegoziare i contratti con tutti anche perchè questo cr7 non è messi, ha bisogno della squadra per vincere.
> Oggi è un meraviglioso centravanti.
> Il migliore in circolazione tra i centravanti ma che va comunque servito e assecondato, rientra in un discorso di squadra e di gioco.



Si raga, ho capito che il nostro fegato ormai si sta spappolando. Io ammetto che sto davvero scoppiando, non sopporterei una cosa del genere, ma è innegabile che con questa operazione la Juve entra nell'elite del calcio europeo con prepotenza. E si appresta a vincere la Champions, perchè Ronaldo almeno una te la fa vincere, sicuro.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Guarda che io sono il primo a dire che o ci si mette in mezzo la Exor in qualche modo o è impossibile. 30 netti l’anno la Juve da sola non li da manco in una dimensione parallela, questo per me è pacifico.



Guarda che se cr7 venisse in italia io non potrei che essere felice , anche se giocasse nella juve che non è esattamente una squadra che amo ma per la serie A sarebbe un grandissimo colpo.
Voglio dire che in tutta questa faccenda è molto più probabile che alla juve arrivi james o uno dei figliocci di mendes domani che non cr7 oggi.
Poi per carità non sono nessuno per impedire che si sogni, fatelo pure.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Si raga, ho capito che il nostro fegato ormai si sta spappolando. Io ammetto che sto davvero scoppiando, non sopporterei una cosa del genere, ma è innegabile che con questa operazione la Juve entra nell'elite del calcio europeo con prepotenza. E si appresta a vincere la Champions, perchè Ronaldo almeno una te la fa vincere, sicuro.



Non sto soffrendo guarda, semmai ne faccio una questione razionale e a me pare assurdo.
Poi magari mi sbaglio .
Vorrà dire che ammirerò cr7 dal vivo .
Per la juve e la serie A sarebbe un colpo clamoroso.


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non sto soffrendo guarda, semmai ne faccio una questione razionale e a me pare assurdo.
> Poi magari mi sbaglio .
> Vorrà dire che ammirerò cr7 dal vivo .
> Per la juve e la serie A sarebbe un colpo clamoroso.



Beato te che non soffri. Tutti dicono che sarebbe un grande passo per la serie a, secondo me è un passo in avanti solo della Juve. La Serie A con quest'operazione muore ufficialmente. Che lo guardiamo a fare il Milan?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Beato te che non soffri. Tutti dicono che sarebbe un grande passo per la serie a, secondo me è un passo in avanti solo della Juve. La Serie A con quest'operazione muore ufficialmente. Che lo guardiamo a fare il Milan?



Ma la juve è avanti anni luce, di cosa ti sorprendi?
I soldi li hanno.
O li usano tutti per cr7 o prendono 3 big cosa ti cambia?
Noi non li raggiungiamo mai e in europa ormai sono li al livello di tutte e ,come giustamente dici, manca poco per vincere la champions.
Se arrivasse alla juve cr7 almeno ammirerei un campione di assoluto livello nella nostra sciagurata serie A.
Tifo milan ma sono sportivo e riconosco i meriti altrui.
La juve è forte e potente per meriti suoi e per demeriti nostri. Rimbocchiamoci noi le maniche per primi ma con questa proprietà dove vogliamo andare????


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Luglio 2018)

ma con cr7 la vincono onestamente la serie A???
p.s. io ci speravo prima con arrivo di Higuain 
poi ho continuato a sperare con arrivo del VAR 

ma niente mi tocca vedere sempre una serie A corrotta


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Luglio 2018)

Che dire, se lo acquistano fanno un colpaccio assurdo. Avra' pure 33 anni ma questo ti gioca al TOP per altri 5 anni tranquillamente, per non parlare poi del ritorno economico che ti porterebbe un acquisto del genere.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2018)

Draxler, Witsel... la Juve ci ha abituati anche a trattative fake va detto...


----------



## Asso_86 (4 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Draxler, Witsel... la Juve ci ha abituati anche a trattative fake va detto...



Quelle erano trattative da agosto inoltrato

Sulle trattative di fine giugno/inizio luglio Marotta picchia giù pesante


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

*Marca: Cristiano Ronaldo stava cercando casa a Torino già da due settimane.*


----------



## koti (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Marca: Cristiano Ronaldo stava cercando casa a Torino già da due settimane.*


Un classico.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Marca: Cristiano Ronaldo stava cercando casa a Torino già da due settimane.*



Avrà prenotato la Venaria...


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

*Inizia intanto a diffondersi la voce che il Real Madrid avrebbe concluso col PSG per Mbappé. L’altro quotidiano di Madrid AS ha infatti riportato un’indiscrezione del giornalista francese Baptiste Ripart (che anticipò la permanenza di Griezmann all’Atletico quando tutti lo davano al Barça, come specificato dal quotidiano), il quale afferma che il Real avrebbe concluso per il francese a 272 milioni di euro. Mbappé sarebbe quindi il sostituto di Ronaldo scelto da Florentino Perez. Sempre lo stesso Ripart sostiene anche lui che Ronaldo andrà alla Juventus per 100 milioni. *


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Marca: Cristiano Ronaldo stava cercando casa a Torino già da due settimane.*



hahahaha ogni santa volta 
e poi 2 settimane fa era già bello a Mosca 

non ditemi che non pensava a prepararsi bene x la sua Nazionale 
e aveva in mente la sua prossima destinazione XD


----------



## Djici (4 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> hahahaha ogni santa volta
> e poi 2 settimane fa era già bello a Mosca
> 
> non ditemi che non pensava a prepararsi bene x la sua Nazionale
> e aveva in mente la sua prossima destinazione XD



Cercava casa su internet


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Inizia intanto a diffondersi la voce che il Real Madrid avrebbe concluso col PSG per Mbappé. L’altro quotidiano di Madrid AS ha infatti riportato un’indiscrezione del giornalista francese Baptiste Ripart (che anticipò la permanenza di Griezmann all’Atletico quando tutti lo davano al Barça, come specificato dal quotidiano), il quale afferma che il Real avrebbe concluso per il francese a 272 milioni di euro. Mbappé sarebbe quindi il sostituto di Ronaldo scelto da Florentino Perez. Sempre lo stesso Ripart sostiene anche lui che Ronaldo andrà alla Juventus per 100 milioni. *



mi spiegate come fa Mbappe ad essere il sostituito di Ronaldo ? 

ruoli diversi eh... cosa spende un'altro centone x un'altra punta LOL


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Inizia intanto a diffondersi la voce che il Real Madrid avrebbe concluso col PSG per Mbappé. L’altro quotidiano di Madrid AS ha infatti riportato un’indiscrezione del giornalista francese Baptiste Ripart (che anticipò la permanenza di Griezmann all’Atletico quando tutti lo davano al Barça, come specificato dal quotidiano), il quale afferma che il Real avrebbe concluso per il francese a 272 milioni di euro. Mbappé sarebbe quindi il sostituto di Ronaldo scelto da Florentino Perez. Sempre lo stesso Ripart sostiene anche lui che Ronaldo andrà alla Juventus per 100 milioni. *



Il PSG sarà sicuramente d’aaccordo...


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Inizia intanto a diffondersi la voce che il Real Madrid avrebbe concluso col PSG per Mbappé. L’altro quotidiano di Madrid AS ha infatti riportato un’indiscrezione del giornalista francese Baptiste Ripart (che anticipò la permanenza di Griezmann all’Atletico quando tutti lo davano al Barça, come specificato dal quotidiano), il quale afferma che il Real avrebbe concluso per il francese a 272 milioni di euro. Mbappé sarebbe quindi il sostituto di Ronaldo scelto da Florentino Perez. Sempre lo stesso Ripart sostiene anche lui che Ronaldo andrà alla Juventus per 100 milioni. *


Un plotone d'esecuzione di minchiate


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il PSG sarà sicuramente d’aaccordo...



Sono stati appena richiamati dalla UEFA  ...ovviamente sono solo congetture.


----------



## vota DC (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Beato te che non soffri. Tutti dicono che sarebbe un grande passo per la serie a, secondo me è un passo in avanti solo della Juve. La Serie A con quest'operazione muore ufficialmente. Che lo guardiamo a fare il Milan?



Contrasti Allegri-cr7 e cr7 in tribuna che organizza la rivolta. La Juventus è disciplina a spese del talento e su questo non bada a quanto si spende per un giocatore: se non è soldatino non va bene anche se fenomeno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Inizia intanto a diffondersi la voce che il Real Madrid avrebbe concluso col PSG per Mbappé. L’altro quotidiano di Madrid AS ha infatti riportato un’indiscrezione del giornalista francese Baptiste Ripart (che anticipò la permanenza di Griezmann all’Atletico quando tutti lo davano al Barça, come specificato dal quotidiano), il quale afferma che il Real avrebbe concluso per il francese a 272 milioni di euro. Mbappé sarebbe quindi il sostituto di Ronaldo scelto da Florentino Perez. Sempre lo stesso Ripart sostiene anche lui che Ronaldo andrà alla Juventus per 100 milioni. *



Certo il PSG cede Mbappé. Certo certo.


----------



## Tell93 (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sono stati appena richiamati dalla UEFA  ...ovviamente sono solo congetture.



Se ne sbattono della UEFA e l'hanno ampiamente dimostrato


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

*Marca riprende la notizia su Mbappé (quella riportata da AS) ed aggiunge alcune considerazioni sul fatto che il PSG potrebbe essere costretto a lasciar partire Mbappé per il FPF.*


----------



## DrHouse (4 Luglio 2018)

Il PSG si farebbe soffiare Mbappè e lascerebbe Ronaldo alla Juve per due spicci?

Continuo a non credere granché alla cosa.
Alla fine a mio parere il Real in due giorni può permettersi di rinnovare CR7, prendere Mbappè e cedere Benzema e uno tra Isco e Bale.

Certo, un tridente CR7, Bale, Mbappè vincerebbe Champions e 4x100 alle Olimpiadi


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Se ne sbattono della UEFA e l'hanno ampiamente dimostrato



Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Tell93 (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Marca riprende la notizia su Mbappé (quella riportata da AS) ed aggiunge alcune considerazioni sul fatto che il PSG potrebbe essere costretto a lasciar partire Mbappé per il FPF.*



Mi sembra logico che l'anno prima comprino Mbappè a 180 milioni (sapendo a cosa andavano incontro per il FPF) e lo lascino partire l'anno successivo per il FPF


----------



## Snake (4 Luglio 2018)

Cristiano ha già iscritto il figlio ad una scuola di Torino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Luglio 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> Cristiano ha già iscritto il figlio ad una scuola di Torino



André Silva?


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> Cristiano ha già iscritto il figlio ad una scuola di Torino



Sicuro che non lo ha iscritto ad una di LA?


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Inizia intanto a diffondersi la voce che il Real Madrid avrebbe concluso col PSG per Mbappé. L’altro quotidiano di Madrid AS ha infatti riportato un’indiscrezione del giornalista francese Baptiste Ripart (che anticipò la permanenza di Griezmann all’Atletico quando tutti lo davano al Barça, come specificato dal quotidiano), il quale afferma che il Real avrebbe concluso per il francese a 272 milioni di euro. Mbappé sarebbe quindi il sostituto di Ronaldo scelto da Florentino Perez. Sempre lo stesso Ripart sostiene anche lui che Ronaldo andrà alla Juventus per 100 milioni. *



Scenario inverosimile ma coerente con la mentalità di Perez e di un club che vuole restare al top a lungo.
Se lo fanno dimostrano di essere ancora il club avanti 10 anni rispetto a tutti (però la cifra 272 milioni è esagerata, poco credibile).

Casomai dubito che il PSG sarebbe d'accordo, a meno che a loro volta non intendano poi prendere un altro big (ma chi?).


----------



## tonilovin93 (4 Luglio 2018)

Ridete ridete anche se non c è granché da ridere. Sta succedendo.


----------



## Tell93 (4 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ridete ridete anche se non c è granché da ridere. Sta succedendo.



Mi meraviglio di voi milanisti che ci credete... gli juventini è ovvio che sognino ma noi dovremmo usare un pò la logica no?


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

*Sky riguardo la storia della clausola: non è una vera e propria clausola, più un impegno morale. Da quel che risulta a Sky l’unico club escluso da questa possibilità è il PSG (quindi le inglesi sarebbero di nuovo in corsa), ma dalla Spagna continuano ad insistere in una diversa direzione.*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Luglio 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra logico che l'anno prima comprino Mbappè a 180 milioni (sapendo a cosa andavano incontro per il FPF) e lo lascino partire l'anno successivo per il FPF



qui non devi cercare la Logica 
qui ci sono solo Sogni 

p.s cmq la Uefa ha già detto che il PSG è ok con la vendita dei panchinari 

che shit la Uefa che schifo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Tell93 (4 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Inizia intanto a diffondersi la voce che il Real Madrid avrebbe concluso col PSG per Mbappé. L’altro quotidiano di Madrid AS ha infatti riportato un’indiscrezione del giornalista francese Baptiste Ripart (che anticipò la permanenza di Griezmann all’Atletico quando tutti lo davano al Barça, come specificato dal quotidiano), il quale afferma che il Real avrebbe concluso per il francese a 272 milioni di euro. Mbappé sarebbe quindi il sostituto di Ronaldo scelto da Florentino Perez. Sempre lo stesso Ripart sostiene anche lui che Ronaldo andrà alla Juventus per 100 milioni. *


E' fatta ragazzi. Chiudiamo il campionato italiano che è meglio.


----------



## DrHouse (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Sky riguardo la storia della clausola: non è una vera e propria clausola, più un impegno morale. Da quel che risulta a Sky l’unico club escluso da questa possibilità è il PSG (quindi le inglesi sarebbero di nuovo in corsa), ma dalla Spagna continuano ad insistere in una diversa direzione.*



Già più realistico.
Ma davvero Perez vieterebbe l’aumento di ingaggio e permetterebbe di avere una clausola peggio di quella di Suso?

Francamente credo che l’impegno morale valga solo per destinazioni esotiche, quindi neppure la Juve, che dovrebbe invece fare una offerta importante.

Ragazzi, a prescindere dai 33 anni, questo è nel pieno della carriera, e chi lo compra davvero credete guardi agli ammortamenti e le plusvalenze? 

Ripeto, se la Juve lo vuole a mio parere deve presentarsi con 180-200 milioni...


----------



## Tell93 (4 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Già più realistico.
> Ma davvero Perez vieterebbe l’aumento di ingaggio e permetterebbe di avere una clausola peggio di quella di Suso?
> 
> Francamente credo che l’impegno morale valga solo per destinazioni esotiche, quindi neppure la Juve, che dovrebbe invece fare una offerta importante.
> ...



Io la cosa a cui non credo maggiormente è proprio che Ronaldo voglia la Juve


----------



## Raryof (4 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Già più realistico.
> Ma davvero Perez vieterebbe l’aumento di ingaggio e permetterebbe di avere una clausola peggio di quella di Suso?
> 
> Francamente credo che l’impegno morale valga solo per destinazioni esotiche, quindi neppure la Juve, che dovrebbe invece fare una offerta importante.
> ...



60 li hanno già trovati, poi ne faranno altri 100 senza problemi con altre 2-3 riserve e probabilmente cederanno anche i vari Rugani (Caldara in), Bernardeschi e Mandzukic stesso che verrà sostituito sulla carta da Ronaldo.
Se la loro controllata non ha problemi a metterci 15-20 pippi per pagargli la metà dell'ingaggio non avranno problemi.
Se poi fosse vera la storia della clausola da 100 mln ancora meglio per loro.


----------



## Snake (4 Luglio 2018)

il tizio francese che ha dato Mbappè al Real è lo stesso che ha anticipato la permanenza di Griezman e l'acquisto di Lemar dell'Atletico, bisogna vedere se ha azzeccato qualcos'altro


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Luglio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' fatta ragazzi. Chiudiamo il campionato italiano che è meglio.



Se per questo e' chiuso da ormai 7 anni. Avrebbero comunque continuato a vincere scudetti con o senza CR7, per tanti anni ancora.


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> il tizio francese che ha dato Mbappè al Real è lo stesso che ha anticipato la permanenza di Griezman e l'acquisto di Lemar dell'Atletico, bisogna vedere se ha azzeccato qualcos'altro



La sparo? La sparo va.
Ronaldo -> Juventus
Mbappé -> Real Madrid
Icardi -> PSG
Morata -> Inter
Higuain -> Chelsea


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> La sparo? La sparo va.
> Ronaldo -> Juventus
> Mbappé -> Real Madrid
> Icardi -> PSG
> ...



cavani con icardi? naaa, facciamo cavani ->milan e tutti felici


----------



## Tell93 (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> La sparo? La sparo va.
> Ronaldo -> Juventus
> Mbappé -> Real Madrid
> Icardi -> PSG
> ...



Per me nemmeno una


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

*Matuidi in conferenza stampa con la Francia : “Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juve ? Non voglio mentire, sarebbe bellissimo. È uno dei migliori al mondo, ma per ora sono solo rumors" *


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Sky riguardo la storia della clausola: non è una vera e propria clausola, più un impegno morale. Da quel che risulta a Sky l’unico club escluso da questa possibilità è il PSG (quindi le inglesi sarebbero di nuovo in corsa), ma dalla Spagna continuano ad insistere in una diversa direzione.*





juventino ha scritto:


> *Inizia intanto a diffondersi la voce che il Real Madrid avrebbe concluso col PSG per Mbappé. L’altro quotidiano di Madrid AS ha infatti riportato un’indiscrezione del giornalista francese Baptiste Ripart (che anticipò la permanenza di Griezmann all’Atletico quando tutti lo davano al Barça, come specificato dal quotidiano), il quale afferma che il Real avrebbe concluso per il francese a 272 milioni di euro. Mbappé sarebbe quindi il sostituto di Ronaldo scelto da Florentino Perez. Sempre lo stesso Ripart sostiene anche lui che Ronaldo andrà alla Juventus per 100 milioni. *



Beati loro. Cos'altro dire?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Se per questo e' chiuso da ormai 7 anni. Avrebbero comunque continuato a vincere scudetti con o senza CR7, per tanti anni ancora.


Si, ovvio.


----------



## PheelMD (4 Luglio 2018)

Smentita ufficiale sul sito del Real sulla trattativa per Mbappè.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Luglio 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Smentita ufficiale sul sito del Real sulla trattativa per Mbappè.



Non per Ronaldo però. Temo sia tutto vero allora.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi è fatta, mettetevi l'animo in pace. Una volta era il Milan a fare certe operazioni, poi abbiamo deciso di suicidarci per far dominare gli juventini. Quest'anno e i prossimi sceglietevi una squadra della Premier e guardate solo quella, il resto del calcio europeo ormai è diventato una barzelletta grazie alla lungimiranza del mirabolante fpf.


----------



## papadb (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> La sparo? La sparo va.
> Ronaldo -> Juventus
> Mbappé -> Real Madrid
> Icardi -> PSG
> ...



scordi il pezzo pregiato.. zaza -> milan


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Luglio 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ragazzi è fatta, mettetevi l'animo in pace. Una volta era il Milan a fare certe operazioni, poi abbiamo deciso di suicidarci per far dominare gli juventini. Quest'anno e i prossimi sceglietevi una squadra della Premier e guardate solo quella, il resto del calcio europeo ormai è diventato una barzelletta grazie alla lungimiranza del mirabolante fpf.



Ci rimane il Milan femminile.... Speriamo acquistino qualche bella gnocca.. ..


----------



## Snake (4 Luglio 2018)

giustamente uno su twitter alla smentita su Mpappè risponde

_Desmentid lo de cristian[/MENTION]o ******s_


----------



## Raryof (4 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ci rimane il Milan femminile.... Speriamo acquistino qualche bella gnocca.. ..



L'anno prossimo seguiamo Milan B e Milan femminile (ovviamente pieno di cesse).


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Luglio 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ragazzi è fatta, mettetevi l'animo in pace. Una volta era il Milan a fare certe operazioni, poi abbiamo deciso di suicidarci per far dominare gli juventini. *Quest'anno e i prossimi sceglietevi una squadra della Premier e guardate solo quella*, il resto del calcio europeo ormai è diventato una barzelletta grazie alla lungimiranza del mirabolante fpf.



Saggia decisione, quello che faccio io da anni


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Luglio 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> giustamente uno su twitter alla smentita su Mpappè risponde
> 
> _Desmentid lo de cristian[/MENTION]o ******s_



La smentita su Mbappe' e non sulle voci su CR7 e' un segnale che Ronaldo parte per davvero. Vediamo la destinazione ora...


----------



## Raryof (4 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> La smentita su Mbappe' e non sulle voci su CR7 e' un segnale che Ronaldo parte per davvero. Vediamo la destinazione ora...



Considerata la tassa Silvia dovrebbe venire da noi.


----------



## sacchino (4 Luglio 2018)

CR7 alla Juve sarebbe un bene anche per noi, riporterebbe il calcio Italiano in cima al mondo, i diritti televisivi aumenterebbero e di conseguenza avremmo più soldi pure noi.

CR7 è un prodotto che porta clienti, e poi la Juventus non ha certamente bisogno di lui per essere la più forte.


----------



## mil77 (4 Luglio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> CR7 alla Juve sarebbe un bene anche per noi, riporterebbe il calcio Italiano in cima al mondo, i diritti televisivi aumenterebbero e di conseguenza avremmo più soldi pure noi.
> 
> CR7 è un prodotto che porta clienti, e poi la Juventus non ha certamente bisogno di lui per essere la più forte.



x i diritti televisivi hanno appena firmato un contratto di 3 anni...


----------



## sacchino (4 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> x i diritti televisivi hanno appena firmato un contratto di 3 anni...



Sarà sicuramente pieno di clausole, non ci credo che in Italia arriva CR7 e le tv cacciano due spicci.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Luglio 2018)

io su certi commenti non so se ci credete veramente 
oppure non lo dite apertamente per non ammettere la realtà 

almeno io sono coerente nel vedere la serie A stuprata ogni santissimo anno 
e lo dicevo pure pre Calciopoli e ahimè avevo ragione


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Luglio 2018)

Andasse allla Juve potrebbe diminuirsi lo stipendio, non sarebbe una cattiva idea. Perchè non vedo che differenza faccia a lui 5 milioni netti a stagione in più o in meno, mentre il club userebbe quel denaro per rinforzare la squadra o meglio per non vendere un giocatore importante. In effetti ogni volta che un giocatore chiede l'aumento non fa un favore al proprio club, anzi lo mette in difficoltà (Donnarumma docet).
Quale interesse avrebbe CR7 ad andare in una squadra smantellata? Che perde i pezzi migliori quindi perdendo competitività per puntare alla CL? Non potrebbe lui richiedere uno o due giocatori? 
Cedergli una quota societaria invece non è possibile?


----------



## DOOOOD (4 Luglio 2018)

sta cosa sta avendo troppe conferme per essere solo fuffa giornalistica...
secondo me qualche trattativa è in corso sul serio...e lo studio di fattibilità di Marmotta ha avuto esito positivo con qualche condizione.

Se confermano la cessione di Higuain qualche speranza c'è


----------



## sdaxddx (4 Luglio 2018)

Io spero sia vero. 

Tanto qualsiasi sia il nostro futuro (sceicchi o cinesi con le pezze) prima di qualche hanno non vinceremo nulla, e non siamo nemmeno concorrenti della Juve.
Già che ci siamo allora godiamoci un campione.


----------



## diavolo (4 Luglio 2018)

Meglio una serie A povera di talenti piuttosto che il rischio di vederli vincere la champions league


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Luglio 2018)

Comunque evitiamo di raccontarci la favoletta che un approdo di Ronaldo in Serie A farebbe bene a tutto il movimento calcistico italiano. Gia' comincio a sentirla sempre piu' insistentemente questa cosa.

L'unica che ci guadagnerebbe in questo affare e' solo la Juventus, sia a livello sportivo che commerciale. Punto. Noi e le altre diciotto squadre, al massimo ci guadagneremmo dolori al fegato per l'invidia, purtroppo e' cosi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Luglio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Meglio una serie A povera di talenti piuttosto che il rischio di vederli vincere la champions league


Prima o poi la vincono lo stesso con o senza Ronaldo, la sfiga non puo durare in eterno, contando che ormai che Messi è un cadavere mentre i PSG, Bayern, City si accontentano di vincere nei loro campionati


Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Comunque evitiamo di raccontarci la favoletta che un approdo di Ronaldo in Serie A farebbe bene a tutto il movimento calcistico italiano. Gia' comincio a sentirla sempre piu' insistentemente questa cosa.
> 
> L'unica che ci guadagnerebbe in questo affare e' solo la Juventus, sia a livello sportivo che commerciale. Punto. Noi e le altre diciotto squadre, al massimo ci guadagneremmo dolori al fegato per l'invidia, purtroppo e' cosi.



Assolutamente, loro hanno vinto fino ad ora e loro continuerebbero a vincere senza lasciare manco le briciole agli altri. Non c'è nulla da festeggiare


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Comunque evitiamo di raccontarci la favoletta che un approdo di Ronaldo in Serie A farebbe bene a tutto il movimento calcistico italiano. Gia' comincio a sentirla sempre piu' insistentemente questa cosa.
> 
> L'unica che ci guadagnerebbe in questo affare e' solo la Juventus, sia a livello sportivo che commerciale. Punto. Noi e le altre diciotto squadre, al massimo ci guadagneremmo dolori al fegato per l'invidia, purtroppo e' cosi.



Senza considerare il fatto che quando li incroceremo ci asfalteranno.


----------



## Kutuzov (4 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza considerare il fatto che quando li incroceremo ci asfalteranno.



E ci sono pure milanisti che si autoconvincono cbe una Juve fuori categoria faccia bene alla serie A. Questi ci asfalteranno senza pietà pur con 40 punti di vantaggio. Maledetto Silvio.


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

*Jacobelli (direttore di Tuttosport) a SkySport24: la soffiata della trattativa è arrivata a Tuttosport sabato.
Hanno cominciato a lavorarci e, secondo le loro fonti, il discorso con Mendes è stato fatto in parallelo all’affare Cancelo. Ci sarebbe già l’accordo con il giocatore, il quale non ne fa tanto una questione di soldi, ma più che altro si sente tradito dall’atteggiamento di Perez, che vorrebbe dimostrare che il Real può andare oltre Ronaldo. Tuttavia il Real vorrebbe avere in mano un degno sostituto prima di dare l’ok definitivo, anche per tenere buona la piazza. È chiaro che ci sono altri club interessati, ma il giocatore vorrebbe andare in un club ricco di storia (quindi PSG escluso) e non sarebbe convinto di tornare a Manchester. *


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Jacobelli (direttore di Tuttosport) a SkySport24: la soffiata della trattativa è arrivata a Tuttosport sabato.
> Hanno cominciato a lavorarci e, secondo le loro fonti, il discorso con Mendes è stato fatto in parallelo all’affare Cancelo. Ci sarebbe già l’accordo con il giocatore, il quale non ne fa tanto una questione di soldi, ma più che altro si sente tradito dall’atteggiamento di Perez, che vorrebbe dimostrare che il Real può andare oltre Ronaldo. Tuttavia il Real vorrebbe avere in mano un degno sostituto prima di dare l’ok definitivo, anche per tenere buona la piazza. È chiaro che ci sono altri club interessati, ma il giocatore vorrebbe andare in un club ricco di storia (quindi PSG escluso) e non sarebbe convinto di tornare a Manchester. *



Invitare Jacobelli da parte di Sky significa ammettere che non sanno un tubo di questa vicenda.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Jacobelli (direttore di Tuttosport) a SkySport24: la soffiata della trattativa è arrivata a Tuttosport sabato.
> Hanno cominciato a lavorarci e, secondo le loro fonti, il discorso con Mendes è stato fatto in parallelo all’affare Cancelo. Ci sarebbe già l’accordo con il giocatore, il quale non ne fa tanto una questione di soldi, ma più che altro si sente tradito dall’atteggiamento di Perez, che vorrebbe dimostrare che il Real può andare oltre Ronaldo. Tuttavia il Real vorrebbe avere in mano un degno sostituto prima di dare l’ok definitivo, anche per tenere buona la piazza. È chiaro che ci sono altri club interessati, ma il giocatore vorrebbe andare in un club ricco di storia (quindi PSG escluso) e non sarebbe convinto di tornare a Manchester. *



praticamente ormai tutti gli juventini sono ormai convinti che verrà. La juve è avanti anni luce in tutto, c'è poco da fare. 
In un solo colpo hanno fatto digerire tante cose. Bravo marotta.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Jacobelli (direttore di Tuttosport) a SkySport24: la soffiata della trattativa è arrivata a Tuttosport sabato.
> Hanno cominciato a lavorarci e, secondo le loro fonti, il discorso con Mendes è stato fatto in parallelo all’affare Cancelo. Ci sarebbe già l’accordo con il giocatore, il quale non ne fa tanto una questione di soldi, ma più che altro si sente tradito dall’atteggiamento di Perez, che vorrebbe dimostrare che il Real può andare oltre Ronaldo. Tuttavia il Real vorrebbe avere in mano un degno sostituto prima di dare l’ok definitivo, anche per tenere buona la piazza. È chiaro che ci sono altri club interessati, ma il giocatore vorrebbe andare in un club ricco di storia (quindi PSG escluso) e non sarebbe convinto di tornare a Manchester. *



Siamo passati dal tutto fatto a trattativa a buon punto. L'interesse potrebbe esserci, sfruttando i problemi tra il ragazzo e il Madrid ma da qui a dire che sia tutto fatto ce ne passa. Visti i costi poco sostenibili...


----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza considerare il fatto che quando li incroceremo ci asfalteranno.



Come dal 2012 a questa parte, sai che novità, ormai non contiamo più nulla.


----------



## Gunnar67 (4 Luglio 2018)

Se confermato, significa che il Giovane Agnelli e' davvero ossessionato dalla Champions. Mettere 100 milioni su un 33enne, quindi con la certezza di fare una minusvalenza enorme, significa che lo prendi solo per vincere.


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2018)

L'emittente spagnola che aveva annunciato la trattativa ha già mandato il suo inviato a Torino perché ritengono che Ronaldo possa fare le visite prima di partire per le vacanze...io non so se dietro tutto ciò ci sia un teatro organizzato da Mendes e la Juve per mettere sotto pressione Florentino o se è tutto vero, ma se è un teatrino va detto che ci stanno facendo un film degno di Hollywood.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Luglio 2018)

che ce frega de Ronaldo noi c'avemo Zaza goollllllll….


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che ce frega de Ronaldo noi c'avemo Zaza goollllllll….



Non è un portoghese però che goal che fa... Cristiano lascialo là qui c'è ZAZAAAAA!!!!

Prendiamola sul ridere è meglio


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'emittente spagnola che aveva annunciato la trattativa ha già mandato il suo inviato a Torino perché ritengono che Ronaldo possa fare le visite prima di partire per le vacanze...io non so se dietro tutto ciò ci sia un teatro organizzato da Mendes e la Juve per mettere sotto pressione Florentino o se è tutto vero, ma se è un teatrino va detto che ci stanno facendo un film degno di Hollywood.



questa stessa emittente disse che a gennaio Icardi era del Real e stava per fare le visite mediche


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Luglio 2018)

*Ultime novità da Sky: la Juventus non avrebbe ne confermato e ne smentito l'affare Ronaldo. Al momento stanno valutando la fattibilità di questa operazione dal punto di vista economico. Intanto, sempre secondo Sky, Marotta ha raggiunto Paratici a Milano, anche se non è previsto un summit di mercato per l'affare Ronaldo. *


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Luglio 2018)

*Ultime novità da El Chiringuito: il Real Madrid sta aspettando un'offerta ufficiale da parte della Juve per Ronaldo.*


----------



## gabuz (4 Luglio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Se confermato, significa che il Giovane Agnelli e' davvero ossessionato dalla Champions. Mettere 100 milioni su un 33enne, quindi con la certezza di fare una minusvalenza enorme, significa che lo prendi solo per vincere.



Ronaldo non è un giocatore normale. L'investimento si ripaga da solo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Luglio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Se confermato, significa che il Giovane Agnelli e' davvero ossessionato dalla Champions. Mettere 100 milioni su un 33enne, quindi con la certezza di fare una minusvalenza enorme, significa che lo prendi solo per vincere.



se lo porti a scadenza di contratto non fai minusvalenza


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Luglio 2018)

*Clamorosa conferma anche da Sky Sports News (Sky England): il Real sta ragionando sull'offerta che gli è pervenuta dalla Juventus di circa 88 milioni di sterline.*


----------



## 7vinte (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa conferma anche da Sky Sports News (Sky England): il Real sta ragionando sull'offerta che gli è pervenuta dalla Juventus di circa 88 milioni di sterline.*



Non può essere


----------



## Kutuzov (4 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa conferma anche da Sky Sports News (Sky England): il Real sta ragionando sull'offerta che gli è pervenuta dalla Juventus di circa 88 milioni di sterline.*



È tutto già fatto. Il real non ha smentito, anche se il profilo Twitter della società è stato bombardato di messaggi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Luglio 2018)

*Marotta: "I tifosi juventini possono sognare? Non parlo..."*


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Marotta: "I tifosi juventini possono sognare? Non parlo..."*



E' tutto fatto dai.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Luglio 2018)

Onestamente a me frega nulla. Che prendono o no Cristiano a noi che ci cambia?


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Luglio 2018)

*Secondo Don Balon, invece, il Real avrebbe pareggiato l'offerta della Juve di 30 milioni di euro a stagione. Dunque, Florentino Perez difficilmente vorrà privarsi di Ronaldo.*


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Marotta: "I tifosi juventini possono sognare? Non parlo..."*



Ricordo quando Gallina lo faceva coi ritorni di Boa e Balo


----------



## Kutuzov (4 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Marotta: "I tifosi juventini possono sognare? Non parlo..."*



Ok, Ronaldo andato. Perde tanto della mia simpatia da tifoso verso il campione che è. Uno così determinante nella storia del calcio ci si augura che non venga ricordato per le gesta con la maglia della Juventus.

Ronaldo comunque è stato coerente. Lo aveva annunciato tra le righe che sarebbe andato via da Madrid.
Credo che voglia giocare in un campionato facile facile come il nostro, con un club storico, e preservarsi per la Champions. Questo qui non è mai appagato. Non viene a svernare in Italia come i brasiliani.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente a me frega nulla. Che prendono o no Cristiano a noi che ci cambia?



come classifica nulla, come prestigio un pò qualcosa cambia. A livello internazionale il Milan era visto come unica squadra a portare i fuoriclasse in Italia, la juve in genere se l'è sempre costruita da sola in casa. L'inter piccola parentesi nel 2010. 

Dal punto di vista del tifoso del calcio e dello sport, sarebbe bellissimo invece. Io stesso andrei a vederlo o a torino o a san siro. 
Stiamo parlando di uno dei giocatori più forti di sempre, avere la fortuna di poterlo ammirare dal vivo, non capita a molti.


----------

